# Irish version of moneysavingexpert or fool?



## half scot (23 Nov 2006)

Hey,

I'm looking for an Irish version of  or http://www.fool.co.uk/ ???Only a few of the tips/bargains in the these sites are relevant in ROI as the above are UK sites.

Anyone come across any?

Thanks
Half scot


http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showth...ingexpert?t=22823&highlight=moneysavingexpert


----------



## jrewing (24 Nov 2006)

This website (AAM) is about the closest thing as far as I'm aware.


----------



## tallpaul (24 Nov 2006)

half scot said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm looking for an Irish version of  or http://www.fool.co.uk/ ???Only a few of the tips/bargains in the these sites are relevant in ROI as the above are UK sites.
> 
> ...


 
You are here already...


----------



## TarfHead (25 Nov 2006)

half scot said:


> Only a few of the tips/bargains in the these sites are relevant in ROI as the above are UK sites.



Try this for IE bargain alerts


----------

